# Ausgewähltes Datum von JCalendar ermitteln



## AKST (20. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit die JCalendar-Klassen von folgender Seite besorgt:
http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/

Jetzt habe ich mir eine kleines JFrame erzeugt welches diese JCalendar-Komponente und einen JButton anzeigt.
Das Problem ist, wenn ich ein Datum auswähle und mir das Datum anzeigen lassen möchte (über einen Buttonklick in einem JOptionPane.showmessageDialog...), dann bekomme ich immer das aktuelle Systemdatum und nicht das ausgewählte Datum, das gleiche beim Jahr.

Hier mal ein wenig Code:


```
JCalendar kalender_Auswahl = new JCalendar(); // Instanz von JCalendar

kalender_Auswahl.getDate() ;  // gibt mir das akteulle Systemdatum, nicht das ausgewählte

kalender_Auswahl.getYearChooser().getValue(); //gibt mir das aktuelle Systemjahr nicht das ausgewählte Jahr
```

Woran kann das liegen?


Gruß


----------



## Snape (21. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von AKST _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mit die JCalendar-Klassen von folgender Seite besorgt:
> ...



Du wirst wohl statt


```
int i = kalender_Auswahl.getYearChooser().getValue();
```

eher


```
int i = kalender_Auswahl.getYearChooser().getYear();
```

usw. benutzen müssen.


----------



## AKST (21. September 2004)

Hallo Snape,

ich werd mal heute Abend ausprobieren ob das geht.

Gruß


----------



## AKST (21. September 2004)

War Gestern schon spät. Ich habe das Datum im Konstruktor des ActionListeners eingelesen, da war es natürlich zu früh und ich konnte anklicken was ich wollte. Es funktionieren alle Methoden einwandfrei.


----------

